# 38210 Piko Mogul image



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just heard from Jonathan at PIKO.... Here's an image of the new Mogul...


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

but will it be out before christmas ? i feel like we have had it on order forever


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know that, Scott.... You might contact Jonathan







[email protected] www.piko-america.com


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

been on my todo list for a while stan just never got to it ...... no biggie 

been hoping for the curvered turnouts also ........


almost out of buildings so i will have to call anyway soon


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

A bit of the description stuff....









This is currently the best image I have of the Mogul. It’s a photo of a loco assembled from preproduction parts (test shots from the injection molds), so the parts are as they will be on the production models. The coal load is still digitally created in this image, but I have seen later pictures of the coal load separately and it looks great. The lettering is also digitally applied to the loco in this image, but it is pretty close. The colors are accurate to the production model. For those who don’t like the colors or road name, there will be many more paint schemes to come, and of course, there are also spray cans and airbrushes for those who want to go that route. 


The image does show a lot of things which previous images did not clearly show, such as: 
[*]Larger drivers. The wheel flanges and tires are hard-nickel plated. Only the wheel centers are blackened. 

Detailed valve gear. This involves quite a few more parts, with much more refined detail, proportions and overall appearance than the old 0-6-0T valve gear. 
[*]The loco-tender connector is quite a clever new system, combining the electrical and mechanical connection in one reliable, quick-connect/disconnect unit. [*][*] The loco has ball-bearings on the geared driver axles. This drastically reduces the current draw and operating friction.[*] 


[*] 

The loco includes directional LED lights and 5-volt smoke unit. The tender is prepared for easy decoder and sound unit installation. 
[*] 

The finished weight is about 7 pounds and the loco has 2 traction tires. It should be a real puller. Length is about 22” and height is about 6 ¾” at the top of the smokestack. 
[*] 


[*] 

The Mogul will be on the production line at the PIKO factory in Sonneberg Germany in just a few days. We should have them here in mid-January. As some have noted, they can be reserved for well under $200.00. This is not a model of any specific prototype. The goal is to provide a loco that will appeal to the larger audience of casual G-Scale purchasers. Some hobbyists may prefer to paint over the gold plated parts like handrails, or go further with kitbashing and detailing. For either group of customers, it will be a reliable, smooth-running German-made loco at a very attractive price.
[/list]


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice! I like it! much better detailed than I originally thought it was going to be..(valve gear looks great) 
and under $200? excellent..I was really getting tired of not buying $500-$700 steam engines.. 
(I have been not buying them for 10 years now...it gets frustrating)
finally something decent I can afford! 

The Bachmann Big Hauler has always been the engine of choice for "cheap kitbash material" for the narrow gauge crowd.. 
finally a similar engine for standard gauge 1/29!  
it will be interesting to see how it scales out.. 
im already thinking it would make a great 1920's Mikado.. 

Scot


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice! 
I like the looks of that.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

ok, why three domes?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Two steam, one sand.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought that as a switcher and local power it might do a lot of backing up as well as forward delivering or sorting cars. Sand helps starting heavy or cold bearing cars.
My vote is 2 sand one steam.

John


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Hard to tell which way they might be going with the domes.. 
without any details, (whistle, pressure valve or sand lines) its hard to tell.. 
I would also guess "2 sand and one steam" just because that seems more plausible.. 
but there also are known prototype locos with "one sand and two steam".. 

2 sand one steam, the sand domes are obvious from the sand pipes extending from them: 









probably a common arrangement for switchers.. 
But there are also known locos with 2 steam and 1 sand! 
I googled for photos and found this on..MLS! (thanks Kevin!  










So there are precedents for both.. 

Scot


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a neat looking model and I love the price, but my experience with the Piko 0-6-0 was not good. It constantly slipped out of quarter and jammed--I actually tried two of them. I really wanted it to work and spent a good deal of time detailing one of them, but never could get it to run even half well. I think that the axle bearings are too loose (i.e. the holes the axles ride in are too large) and the gears slip as a result. But I never managed to test that. 

It seemed to me it's scaled out at around 1:24, though I never actually measured. 

I hope it's improved and that they sell a couple boatloads of them


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought that normal practice was that switcher locomotives usually had a 0-x-0 configuration, where as the above PIKO locomotive has a one axle pony-truck.

The main reason for two steam domes was to allow for more dry-steam room to help cut down on the effects of boiler foaming and cylinder priming, especially on roads that had poor quality water supply problems. Additionally, one of the causes cited for causing boiler foaming was excessive whistle use causing the boiler pressure to drop rapidly which in turn allowed the water to boil rapidly resulting in foaming because of the pressure drop. John H. White makes mention of the practice in many of his books. Then of course the era specific case of two steam domes in the mid to late 1870's when the progression from wagon-top to straight line boilers was taking place.

Even the Mason Bogies had their two steam domes...


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

What scale is it?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 30 Nov 2011 12:17 AM 
I thought that normal practice was that switcher locomotives usually had a 0-x-0 configuration, where as the above PIKO locomotive has a one axle pony-truck.





99% of the time, yes, that is true..most switchers that were designed, built, and used as switchers were 0-4-0, 0-6-0, or 0-8-0..with very rarely 0-10-0..
Yes, the Piko 2-6-0 has a pilot truck..but no one said it was supposed to be a switcher! 
its a mogul, which makes it a small "road engine"..not a switcher..
In the early days of railroads (1830's to 1850's or so) railroads used "road engines" as switchers..4-4-0's and such..
dedicated switchers of the 0-x-0 variety were developed by the 1870's..

The largest steam switcher ever developed was a 0-10-2! called the "Union" type, and was intended to be a switcher..
and the trailing truck was needed just because the thing was so huge..

Scot


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
In an earlier e-mail to me, PIKO stated it is a standard gauge model, based on no specific prototype. Based on this and their other models, I would GUESS it is close to 1:29ish in scale. It was also stated that it should be in the US by mid January. I think this will be a good loco for PIKO.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

With a little bashing this could be quite a nice little road switcher


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks very nice! I can see at least one in my future, but it would be kind of nice if additional roadnames were offered.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
Qoutes from e-mails from Jonathan @ PIKO: 
And I think it fills a real void in the market for a small- to medium-sized standard-gauge 1:29-ish steamer that will run on any curves. It will arrive too late to fill Christmas stockings (and that would take a pretty big stocking!) but we should be making a lot of folks happy in January. 

AND, 
For those who don’t like the colors or road name, there will be many more paint schemes to come, and of course, there are also spray cans and airbrushes for those who want to go that route.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Just FYI, 
I have seen a photo of the engineer's side, and there is a steam whistle mounted on the boiler at the base of the steam dome nearest the cab.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The only down side I see is the traction ties. Bummer. Later RJD


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

What's wrong with traction tires? Most of my LGB engines have them and they run just fine. 
Alan


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ted Yarbrough on 30 Nov 2011 06:25 PM 
Just FYI, 
I have seen a photo of the engineer's side, and there is a steam whistle mounted on the boiler at the base of the steam dome nearest the cab. Like this, Ted??????


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gents, 
I was the one to suggest a switcher and/or a local engine delivering cars to industry. Plus a vote for 2 sand and 1 steam domes. 
While class 1s had dedicated designs for switching, smaller roads used hand me downs or demoted road power to the yards. 
Many shops could change out an un needed steam dome for a sand dome, no problem.... 
Either way works. 
John


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

This was also in the update from Piko Germany this AM....along with the curved points. No word on the wye yet.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

EXACTLY! Thanks Stan! By the way, the caboose is SUPER NICE. It is VERY close in color to Aristo Classic D&RGW cars. Now, if Aristo would make them with the Flying Grande herald.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 30 Nov 2011 08:22 PM 
Gents, 
I was the one to suggest a switcher and/or a local engine delivering cars to industry. Plus a vote for 2 sand and 1 steam domes. 
While class 1s had dedicated designs for switching, smaller roads used hand me downs or demoted road power to the yards. 
Many shops could change out an un needed steam dome for a sand dome, no problem.... 
Either way works. 
John John, you just like being cantankerous.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By SteveC on 01 Dec 2011 09:34 AM 
Posted By Totalwrecker on 30 Nov 2011 08:22 PM 
Gents, 
I was the one to suggest a switcher and/or a local engine delivering cars to industry. Plus a vote for 2 sand and 1 steam domes. 
While class 1s had dedicated designs for switching, smaller roads used hand me downs or demoted road power to the yards. 
Many shops could change out an un needed steam dome for a sand dome, no problem.... 
Either way works. 
John John, you just like being cantankerous.









Geeez, I thought I was being Diplomatic....


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 01 Dec 2011 10:06 AM 
Posted By SteveC on 01 Dec 2011 09:34 AM 
Posted By Totalwrecker on 30 Nov 2011 08:22 PM 
Gents, 
I was the one to suggest a switcher and/or a local engine delivering cars to industry. Plus a vote for 2 sand and 1 steam domes. 
While class 1s had dedicated designs for switching, smaller roads used hand me downs or demoted road power to the yards. 
Many shops could change out an un needed steam dome for a sand dome, no problem.... 
Either way works. 
John John, you just like being cantankerous.








Geeez, I thought I was being Diplomatic....
You were and you are.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Geeez, I thought I was being Diplomatic....
You were and you are.








Some folks just will never change, Steve...


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 01 Dec 2011 10:49 AM 
Geeez, I thought I was being Diplomatic....
You were and you are.








Some folks just will never change, Steve...







Stan, thankfully that's true, cause I like John just the way he is.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, thankfully that's true, cause I like John just the way he is.








Yup...


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Re the domes, I suspect this was just the re-use of the German BR80 boiler shell, which had two steam domes and one sand. I think we'll see the German 2-6-0 (BR 24) on the heals of this engine, which was very much like a 2-6-0 stretched version of the BR80, but with larger wheels etc.


----------

